# Shell Rot?!



## -\KS/- (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, I actually just made an account to ask this question, but does my tortoise have shell rot??










I hope the pictures are clear enough. I was giving him a soak and I just recently noticed this and I looked stuff up about it and found that I could use Betadine(?), but I don’t know how to use it. Should I take him to a vet?? I need help


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 6, 2017)

Can't tell from the picture what it is on the carapace. Looks like abrasion doesn't look like rot

The plastron is also not rot. Looks like damage caused by sitting on a heat pad too much. Are you using bottom heat at all in his enclosure?


----------



## -\KS/- (Apr 6, 2017)

No, but I have this log he could go under and he likes to climb over and slide down it. Maybe that's scratching his shell?


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 6, 2017)

Plastron looks like old damage. How long have you had him?


----------



## -\KS/- (Apr 6, 2017)

I've had him for either 2 or 3 years


----------

